# Pluto water box



## goodman1966 (Mar 1, 2014)

I can pick this up pretty cheap if anybody is interested ! [attachment=image(GU).jpg]


----------



## MedBottle1 (Mar 1, 2014)

How much?


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 1, 2014)

$40.00 plus shipping.  Mitch


----------



## MedBottle1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## LC (Mar 1, 2014)

I just sold  one of those to a fellow in Indiana a couple of months ago for seventy five so I would say forty is more than reasonable . Mine was a little better condition but that box is a hard find I think . The guy that bought mine bought it to resale .


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks L C !


----------



## LC (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't know what I was thinking in my last reply . The guy I sold mine to said he has seen them go for two hundred . That is a wild looking devil on the box . You do not see many vintage boxes with a devil on them . Or at least that was the only box I ever saw with one on it .French Licks , Indiana was the location of French Licks Hotel . It is my understanding that they bottled that water at the hotel and sold it from there .


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I just made a deal for it maybe ! Wish you would have replied sooner ! Lol but that's ok he's a good guy, so I don't mind. This guy at this antique store has several more boxes. Ill have to research them!   Mitch


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry Mitch , I am a little slow on the trigger some times lol ! If he was asking forty and you made a deal , everything sounds alright to me though , don't know how else it could have went . But you know it goes like everything else . The guy on my end said they go for two hundred , you may not be able to get a hundred in your area . As for myself , I feel you should be able to make some decent money on it . I have a vintage Orange Rifle Powder Pocket Watch fob from the Laflan and Rand Powder Company from New York , has a cannon embossed on it as well as other script . I just saw one go off on eBay for twenty five bucks , I feel the guy did not have it posted in the right category and was disappointed to see it bring him so little a price . Another one just went off on eBay at $146.00 plus shipping . It was what I thought to be listed in the right category . One just never knows in the buying and selling game .


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not going to lose anything on it. The potential buyer is a member, so I'm helping out a fellow member, which I don't mind doing!  eBay, well what can you say, it's not always a good indicator of value. If the guy who ends up with it is happy with it thats all that matters. 
From a 1875 newspaper "The earth has never produced anything worse than an ungrateful man!"           Mitch


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2014)

On eBay , you never know who is looking at an item in question at any given time . If the right buyers are on there at the time you have something listed you will do fine . If you have a bunch of yard sale buyers looking you will not fair well . Seems I always got the yard sale buyers when I sold on there  lol . That's the chance you take with eBay if you listed something on there .


----------



## old man dave (Mar 3, 2014)

i have found several of those bottles over the years


----------



## LC (Mar 3, 2014)

The bottles were probably paper labels weren't they ! Never did come across one of them .


----------



## goodman1966 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's a pic from popster on Abn back in 2008 ![attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 4, 2014)

I know Pluto was head honcho of the underworld but the water is the only thing I know of that depicts him as the devil.That's just wrong!


----------

